# Mount escape



## Headhunter (Jul 14, 2017)

So last night we worked on a mount escape that was different from what I'd seen. I did it fine In class.

It was you trap the right foot with yours then you pull the right arm across yourself and put your left hand under the arm near the elbow/ arm pit area then bridge and roll.

Thing is I can't seem to find that sweep anywhere on videos there's only the basic trap arm to your side version.

Any tips on that type of escape?


----------



## kuniggety (Jul 15, 2017)

There's a few variations to the bridge and roll, mostly dependent on the way you're trapping the arm. The net result is the same and the focus should always be on the bridge and then roll. Most people try to struggle because they're either trying to roll without the bridge or trying to do both at the same time and failing. Is there any particular points you're struggling with?


----------



## drop bear (Jul 15, 2017)

For me the arm trap is concept. I just hack an arm and leg with something and hit the sweep.

The biggest thing with mount defense is to defend early and to fight like mad to escape.


----------



## Steve (Jul 15, 2017)

drop bear said:


> For me the arm trap is concept. I just hack an arm and leg with something and hit the sweep.
> 
> The biggest thing with mount defense is to defend early and to fight like mad to escape.


Yes.   A moment of clarity for me was when someone explained the concept of a dead angle.  If you trap an ar, and a leg on one side, you create a dead angle.   

Similarly, if you have someone sitting on their heels with their knees wide, they are strong side to side or straight back.  But, like all triangles, if you push them to a 45 degree angle, you are attacking them at their dead angle.

Every sweep in BJJ attacks a dead angle.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 16, 2017)

Steve said:


> Yes.   A moment of clarity for me was when someone explained the concept of a dead angle.  If you trap an ar, and a leg on one side, you create a dead angle.
> 
> Similarly, if you have someone sitting on their heels with their knees wide, they are strong side to side or straight back.  But, like all triangles, if you push them to a 45 degree angle, you are attacking them at their dead angle.
> 
> Every sweep in BJJ attacks a dead angle.



Pushing a cube along the ground. If you block a side the cube flips.


----------



## FightHACKS (Jul 22, 2017)

I've always taught it as a table, if you knock two legs out on the same side of a table it will fall to that side!
There are a few variations of the escape. As mentioned above, they mostly have to do with how to trap the arm i.e. overhook, pin to chest etc. There is actually a detail to trapping the foot as well, that imo is super important. It's hard to describe, I will see if I can find a video of it for you.


----------

